# Adding a auger bracket.



## speez (5 mo ago)

New to sight, I have a Murray machine and I noticed the auger's are shimming up and down when they are turning. I am assuming this is not to good for the gears, I have noticed that some machines have a bracket to hold gear housing to tub. machine is a 2006, new bearing and opened up auger housing and was good. New seals and replaced old grease with "00" grease. My question is it normal for it to shimmy or adding a bracket for it to be supported?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

On the machines built in today's market, most are of a thin gauge metal, and many with bronze or even plastic auger shaft bushings .... as well as impeller shaft bushings. As things wear out, more play is introduced into the entire bucket operation. On most machines, slight movement in the auger assembly is normal. If you notice extreme movement, then "Houston, we have a problem" .... 

Add into that equation the possibility of any one of those components getting bent, and then an entire new wobbly event is created, thus even wearing out those bushings even faster than they would have.

It's surprising the amount of movement a worn bushing or a bent shaft can create.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome speez, glad to have you at SBF.

Take care trying to "improve" a sixteen year-old machine... it is what it is. Once you "fix" one problem, you'll soon discover the next weakest link, and so on.

If you're moving heavy snow it might be better to upgrade... imo.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

speez said:


> New to sight, I have a Murray machine and I noticed the auger's are shimming up and down when they are turning. I am assuming this is not to good for the gears, I have noticed that some machines have a bracket to hold gear housing to tub. machine is a 2006, new bearing and opened up auger housing and was good. New seals and replaced old grease with "00" grease. My question is it normal for it to shimmy or adding a bracket for it to be supported?


I bought a new 2003 Craftsman 11/30 with full width auger shaft. The gearbox moved up and down a bit, but the dealer said it was normal and no fix for it. I made a center support for the gearbox and that "fixed" the problem. Many years later I replaced the auger shaft side bushings and found the real problem. The original bushing was installed off center. Fixed that but left the support in place. Still working well with my son.

Your gearbox should not move around, so there is a problem that should be fixed. Worn-out or out-of-round auger bushings may be a cause. Good luck.


----------



## speez (5 mo ago)

Thanks for all the replies, when I took auger housing apart there was small play on shaft going to pulley. I had checked the bushing and they seemed fine. I don't want to spend to much time nor money on an older machine replacing all the bushings, and some parts are discontinued. I think adding a bracket will take some force off the gears.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Be careful adding a bracket where one was never intended .... there could be a chance of breaking the gear box aluminum housing if something got caught or whacked in the auger/impeller operation. ... that would be very costly.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Check carefully the housing bushings.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I would leave it alone. My 2006 doesn't have a support bracket and I've never had a problem the 16 years I've been using it. 

Proper maintenance and smart operation will keep her running trouble free for many years.


----------

